# 1909 Motosacoche II



## 2Stroke (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello everybody,
I have decided to open a new post to show You my project of Motosacoche MT type from 1909-12, that I've found in Spain two years ago. Only the frame-fork, wheels, engine and (maybe) seat were original. There was a tank with the name "Arbinet Frères", But I have never found any information about a motorcycle from this mark using a Dufaux engine. There was a magneto too, a DEESSE from a cycletracteur, that was not original on this model car it was a little more modern.

This is the motorcycle at the moment when I bought it:




















The list of missing parts were longer that the present parts, so I start to think if It I really wanted to start a long term project as this one or I prefered to sale the parts I had.
So I decided to complet it.

To be continue...


----------



## sbusiello (Aug 15, 2013)

wow... that is just awesome


----------



## 2Stroke (Aug 15, 2013)

Continue,
Once I decided to complete, I had to look for some information about it. Thank to a French friend I know that It was based on a Motosacoche motorcycle. As I didn't find any information about "Arbinet Friends" with Dufaux engine, even when I had contacted the best specialist in French pioneer motorcycles, I decided to complete as a Motosacoche.
I tryed to contact as many as owners as possible and I found a guy from Norway and another one from Switzerland who help me to know the model I had (a "MT type" the first one wich use a magneto instead a battery) and dated the engine in 1912.
Here is some pictures of this model once complet, sold in Yesterdays.nl some years ago. In this case the frame is different as mine but the same engine (MT








And the subframe with the tank, engine and handle. All of this except the engine was missing as you can see on pictures bottom...





One of them help me too to discover the origine of the frame B.S.A. since the serial number. At this period Dufaux (Motosacoche) had some suppliers.
But the list of the missing parts were enormous:  magneto, carburettor, the subframe with supports the tank and engine, the tank, mudguards, valve lifter, handles, rear brake, lever brake, handlebar...
It would be a hard work to do, an a lot of money to spend...


----------



## 2Stroke (Aug 15, 2013)

Continue


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 15, 2013)

Impressive restoration!
Hope you get all of the parts together, complete the build and post a YouTube video of your maiden ride.


----------



## 2Stroke (Aug 15, 2013)

*Magneto*

Then I had to work on it because it was blocked. Now it works.


----------



## 2Stroke (Aug 15, 2013)

Continue...


----------



## 2Stroke (Aug 15, 2013)

*The motorcycle actually*

Here is a picture of the motorcycle today. There is a hard work to do yet. I put a carbide lamp from 20's but I'll change as soon I'll find another one from 1900's or 1910.





A lot of parts are still missing as:

The gaz/ ignition handle...











Rear brake...








The oil and petrol pumps...








If You have or You know someone who has one of this parts I am interested in buy it...!!!


----------



## 2Stroke (Aug 15, 2013)

I need too a couple of mudguards with 110-115 cm long and 65 cm lengh with this profile and wire brakets:


----------



## 2Stroke (Aug 15, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Impressive restoration!
> Hope you get all of the parts together, complete the build and post a YouTube video of your maiden ride.



Thanks Giovanni.
Unfortunally it's not so easy as I would like it. I've dedicated a hundred of hours to send mails, phone, put advertissements...
I dont' know when I'll can to ride with it. I hope it will be soon.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 15, 2013)

If there is a will, there is a way.
Patience will win in the end.
Do you have the BSA script rat trap pedals?


----------



## 2Stroke (Aug 16, 2013)

You are right Giovanni. But Patience is one the virtus I have not... It's a problem when You have a hobbie like this one.
Not, script rat trap pedals is not BSA. In adition I've never seen a Motosacoche with it even when is know that Dufaux brothers employed the frames made by this british mark. However there is not a sign or mark on frames and the front badge is always the Dufaux one. Only serial numbers allows us to distinguish them from other suppliers because the form is almost identical.


----------



## 2Stroke (Aug 16, 2013)

In adition I would like to put a little carbide lamp similar as this one I've found in Internet. However it's too expensive. Here You can find a carbide lamp since 25 $. But I prefer a little model with the 
http://articulo.mercadolibre.cl/MLC-411154187-antiguo-farol-faro-de-bicicleta-o-moto-a-carburo-_JM


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

I'll take it!


----------



## Gerrit (Aug 17, 2022)

Hallo 

How is it with your Motosacoche .
Some months ago I bought a motosacoche engine with was seized , with a lot of penetrating oil , heating I was able to make the piston com free .
I started to make the tube frame and other parts 

I am interested to see how far you are with your Motosacoche.

Greetings Gerrit Kan
The Netherlands


----------



## volksboy57 (Aug 17, 2022)

wow, that is a cool looking bike!


----------



## kreika (Aug 17, 2022)

Gerrit said:


> Hallo
> 
> How is it with your Motosacoche .
> Some months ago I bought a motosacoche engine with was seized , with a lot of penetrating oil , heating I was able to make the piston com free .
> ...



Original poster hasn’t logged on The Cabe since 2015. Good luck in your venture!


----------



## wes holliday (Aug 21, 2022)

Should that age bike use a "candle powered " headlight ?

The mudguards look to be correct for that bike.

Really like the engine design.

Best of luck with the restoration.


----------

